# Wer ist dein Lieblingscharakter?



## Negev (14. Dezember 2013)

Gesucht sind interessante Charaktere aus einem Film oder einer Serie.

Bsp.:
Film: Die Verurteilten
Charakter: Andy Dufresne
Gespielt von: Tim Robbins


----------



## Mayestic (14. Dezember 2013)

Film: Jetzt wird es schmutzig 5 - Ich will euch alle
Charakter: Gina
Gespielt von: Gina Wild

sowas ?  HAHAHAHA

Hmm okay mal Spaß beiseite

Serie: White Collar
Charakter: Neal Caffrey
Schauspieler: Matt Bomer

Serie: Person of Interest
Charaktere: Harold Finch & John Resse
Schauspieler: Michael Emerson & James Caviezel

Serie: Royal Pains
Charakter: Henry &#8222;Hank" Lawson
Schauspieler: Mark Feuerstein

Serie: Copper - Justice is brutal
Charakter: Kevin Corcoran
Schauspieler: Tom Weston-Jones

Serie: Vikings
Charakter: Ragnar Lodbrock
Schauspieler: Travis Fimmel

Serie: Under the Dome
Charakter: Dale "Barbie" Barbara
Schauspieler: Mike Vogel

Serie: Hell on Wheels
Charakter: Cullen Bohannon
Schauspieler: Anson Mount

Serie: Las Vegas (leider im Zuge eines Autorenstreiks eingestellt während der 5. Staffel) ab der 5. Staffel mit Tom Selleck
Charaktere: Danny McCoy & Samantha Jane &#8222;Sam" Marquez
Schauspieler: Josh Duhamel & Vanessa Marcil

Serie: Spartacus: Blood and Sand
Charaktere: eigentlich viele aber am meisten Spartacus selbst
Schauspieler: Andy Whitfield (leider verstorben im Alter von 39 Jahren an Krebs) 
Seinen Nachfolger Liam McIntyre finde ich aber auch gut, manche haben den Wechsel gar nicht bemerkt

Serie: Die Sopranos
Charakter: Anthony "Tony" Sopranos
Schauspieler: James Gandolfini (leider verstorben beim Heimaturlaub in Italien im Juni 2013)

Das sind einfach mal ein paar Serien die ich ganz gut fand und gerne gesehn habe bzw teilweise echt vermisse. 
Serien sind wie Drogen  
Leider laufen viele Serien die ich gerne gesehn habe kaum mehr als eine oder zwei Staffeln. 
Ich mochte z.B. auch die Neuauflage von Knight Rider 2008, tja ist gefloppt

Falls hier jemand Game of Thrones, Die Borgias, Boardwalk Empire oder ähnliches vermisst so ist das Absicht. 
Bei den dreien fand ich bisher alles gut, auch die Schauspieler waren meistens klasse, es sticht für mich aber keiner aus der Masse hervor. Einzig die 2. Staffel der Borgias gefällt mir absolut nicht. Die 1. fand ich TOP


----------



## BoP78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Serie: Seinfeld
Charakter: Cosmo Kramer (gespielt von Michael Richards)
Für mich der beste Charakter der je in einer Sitcom auftaucht.

Serie: Sherlock
Charakter: Sherlock Holmes (gespielt von Benedict Cumberbatch)

Film: Taxi Driver
Charakter: Travis Bickle (gespielt von Robert De Niro)
Die wohl beste Schuspielerleistung aller Zeiten die keinen Oscar gewann.

Könnte ich noch 100fach fortsetzen^^


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2014)

Serie: Star Trek: Voyager
Charaktere: Medizinisch-Holografisches Notfallprogramm (Doktor) & Seven of Nine, tertiäres Attribut von Unimatrix 01 (oder kurz "Seven")
Ich weiß gar nicht genau, warum, aber ich finde die beide lustig  Aber das ist irrelevant...   

Serie: Star Trek: The Next Generation
Charaktere: Captain Jean-Luc Picard & Lieutenant Commander Data
"Tee, Earl Grey, heiß"


----------



## lindtino (16. Februar 2014)

Serie: Copper - Justice is brutal
Charakter: Kevin Corcoran
Schauspieler: Tom Weston-Jones


----------



## Kigan2113 (2. März 2014)

Film: Equilibrium
Charakter: John Preston
Schauspieler: Christian Bale


----------

